# The Bogart and Brando Thread



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi all, 

Well I thought it woudl be a cool idea to have a Bogart and Brando thread. Where I would post pics whenever I have new ones in one place rather than always creating a new thread. I hope you don't mind. This way you can see the progression from young to old. I won't post any old pics but just start from today. I've also included a mini bio.


Bogart
Born: May 5, 2006
Sex: Male
Colour: Black and White Parti
Weight: 12lbs
Breeder: Terri Bergan Sedosos Havanese
Food: Raw Fed
Sign: Taurus
Famous Quote: It doesn't take much to see that the problems of three little people doesn't add up to a hill of beans in this crazy world. Someday you'll understand that. Now, now... Here's looking at you kid.
Likes: Females with long legs. All 4 of them  
Dislikes: Total strangers coming up to me and sticking their nose in my butt. What the hell is all that about? Buy me a drink, shake my paw if you insist on saying hello!
On my dad: Well without being overly sentimental...I guess I woof him...I'll deny it of course...I have a certain image to uphold you know... 


Brando
Born June 10, 2007
Sex: Male
Colour: Black 
Weight: 11lbs
Breeder: Oaktrees Acres
Food: Raw Fed
Sign: Jemini
Famous Quote: I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse.
Likes: Food. All food. Dry food, wet food, fresh food, packaged food, old food, on the floor food, found in the grass food. Did I say food?
Dislikes: People who insist on picking me up and wrapping me up in their arms and squeezing me. Do I look like a winnie the freaken' poo?
On my dad: Not the brightest. Thinks I'm his child. Hello! Apparently he hasn't noticed I walk on all fours...

******************************************


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

adorable Daniel. You may have just started a forum trend.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

They are ADORABLE! Great idea for the thread. Look forward to seeing upcoming pictures.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Great idea Daniel! Bogart and Brando are very cute!!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

You are a very clever writer, Daniel. The photos are very nice too!

Suzy


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Very clever - love the bio.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Daniel,

You made me laugh. How cute is that! I love the idea, the bios and the photos. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Love this idea. Now we can go to "their page" to see lots of new pictures and keep up with their adventures!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Winnie the freakin Poo, indeed! Thanks for the morning smile.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel,
Nice pics of your 2 guys! Let me know when they want to see Beamer again. 

Ryan


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I loved the pictures and the bios.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh how cute they are! Thanks for the pictures and their bios. Its a good way for us to check back on them!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

LOL! I loved the bios! They are sooooo freakin' cute I wanna squeeze them both! and I have food.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Great idea Daniel!! Love it - I may have to do the same.

Your boys are adorable! Keep posting pictures.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments. I think we should do "persoal threads" for all the dogs lol. 

I just go the boys groomed so a few more pics will be coming today.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Daniel,
> Nice pics of your 2 guys! Let me know when they want to see Beamer again.
> 
> Ryan


Just let me know when Ryan. I'm usually good to go anytime. Nothing really planned as of yet.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Daniel,

Great idea, great photos - LOVE the bios!!! Keep 'em comin'!!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Some more pics from today's grooming.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Great pictures and adorable puppy cuts.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:thumb:Nice cuts!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, you have a good groomer. They look fanstatic and from the smiles...they know it!!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What great puppy cuts! They are both so adorable!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cute idea. I love the bandanna but have to ask which one is Beamer's bf?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> What a cute idea. I love the bandanna but have to ask which one is Beamer's bf?


Just because it's Gay Pride Day this weekend in Toronto doesn't mean my guys are going lol. As of the last playdate at Ryan's I think Beamer founda a new bf.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Really cute looking cuts. Fits their personalities.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

DanielBMe said:


> As of the last playdate at Ryan's I think Beamer founda a new bf.


Beamer sure seems to get around- white fuzzy bear, one of your guys, new bf... gezz!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I got the biggest kick out of your bios!ound:

Great pictures and the clips are cute!Some groomer did a fabulous job on your boys!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I have to say I am really happy with my groomer. The funny thing is every time I try to give her a tip, she refuses. I've never seen that before!


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey now... stop spreading rumours... Mijo isn't Beamer's new bf!!! I guess Beamer was just giving off a "vibe" or something, that's all!  Daniel, i LOVE the thread. What a great idea! Hugs to B & B! 

Connie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Your grromer did a really good job. They look great in their new cuts. I think it's about 8 hrs to Toronto. Now how do I convince DH to make the trip for a groomer?!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LMBO !! Daniel, what a great idea. Totally love your pooches' bios. What a hoot! ound:

Now, one little problem that I always seem to have with your two boys....... WHO IS WHO????!!!!! :suspicious: I can never remember! They both look great with the new cuts! Very nice.

Hey, Amanda, you know what they say... even the dogs have to keep warm somehow in the great, white north! Beamer is only trying to stay alive with all his "activity'. ahem......

(never mind that it was 85F with about 80% humidity here today! ugh!)


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Marj,

Brando is black with white paws and Bogart is a black and white parti.

As to Beamer, he probably gets that from his dad ;-)


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Daniel you are a hoot!!! ROFLMBO!!! Here I am at work trying not to laugh out loud!!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

The pics are great and I love their bios


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

What cuties! Yeah, you'll never hear me complain about another picture thread! Great idea! I love their puppy cuts, they look HAPPY!


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok, great idea. I want to know what kind of camera are you using to shoot your pictures. I have the Nikon D40 and want to upgrade to the D300. I am not getting great pictures with my D40, maybe the photographer. LOL 

Great photos.
Robin


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

RCKNROB said:


> Ok, great idea. I want to know what kind of camera are you using to shoot your pictures. I have the Nikon D40 and want to upgrade to the D300. I am not getting great pictures with my D40, maybe the photographer. LOL
> 
> Great photos.
> Robin


I'm using the Nikon D40. I get fantastic pictures. I used Ken Rockwell's site as a guideline. He gave tips there on changing some of the default settings etc to make more vivid pictures. Really good site. As is nikond40/dpnotes


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> I'm using the Nikon D40. I get fantastic pictures. I used Ken Rockwell's site as a guideline. He gave tips there on changing some of the default settings etc to make more vivid pictures. Really good site. As is nikond40/dpnotes


Thanks Daniel, Great site and great information. I just need to practice more and he is so right, I don't even know enough about the D40 to upgrade yet. Thanks again.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahahh.. Beamer is just very friendly and open! thats all!!!

Ryan


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

how much do i love this site?! you are too cool. i "heart" canada. i'm seriously a wannabe canook stuck in minnesota, a mere six hours from "oh canada." i love joni mitchell, and margaret atwood, and sault st. marie, and say aye and am from scottish decent...shouldn't i measure my speed in kilometers?!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k., so Brando is black..... hmmm..... like the Mafia, always dressed in black. I'll remember it that way! lol

Aw, Amy. You're too cute! You'll definitely have to wander up to Canada and visit, girl. You must be close to Winnipeg, right? There is a big difference between small towns in Canada and large cities in Canada. I see that every time we travel outside of Montreal. There's definitely more of a Canadiana thing going on in the smaller towns.

Canada Day today! woooohoooooo!


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

Happy Canada Day to you too! Tomorrow we bring our Stella home from the breeder. We spent the day setting up Stella's nursery and reminding ourselves to breathe. Our life will change and it's going to be great. Tonight, we are off to some awesome fireworks, celebrating Canada Day and 150th birthday of British Columbia. 

:canada:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> how much do i love this site?! you are too cool. i "heart" canada. i'm seriously a wannabe canook stuck in minnesota, a mere six hours from "oh canada." i love joni mitchell, and margaret atwood, and sault st. marie, and say aye and am from scottish decent...shouldn't i measure my speed in kilometers?!


Hey you are home to one of my fav artists, the purple wonder himself.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Brando and Bogart came over to visit Beamer today! Soo hot today, but they did pretty good in the heat for the 2 hours or so!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

more pics


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! Great pics - looks like you had a great time.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey what a surprise this morning. Nice pics! Thank God your backyard has lots of shade by the grass.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Great pics! Looks like they had a ball, despite the heat!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Love all the pics, Ryan! How nice that you got to meet up again. Doggies look like they had a ball!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I found this picture of Bogart's dad Dawson so I thought I'd post it so I don't lose it.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Daniel, he is a cutie. Looks like the kid takes after the handsome dad.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh how did I miss these fabulous new pics? Dawson is one handsome daddy too.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

_More pics...Bogart and Brando got groomed today so I took some more pics._


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

The white one is not a Hav ;-) 

That's my Persian/Himalyan Milla keeping out of reach.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Last one. All pooped and ready for bed...


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They look great. Don't you just love that clean, smell good look? Dawson is also a cutie.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I love that clean fresh smell just after being groomed...them not me.. I usually grab them and stick my face in their hair. Too bad it won't last long. I usually take them out 6:30am before going to work. At that time the grass is all wet due to morning dew. Bogart for whatever reason likes to trudge his way in the wet grass...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

great pictures!:thumb:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pics Daniel... so all is good with the grooming?? no 'weirdness'?? lol
oh btw, does she totally take all the hair off their 'privates'???

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Well she does give them a nice clean underbelly....No problems at all. My guys are all nice and clean.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

No man, not the underbelly... I mean his UNIT.. does she leave hair on it or totally clean?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

When I said underbelly I did include his "Rocketeer". Everything is nice and clean. I think it depends on if it's all matted.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, she totaly shaved Beamers to. I've never had a groomer shave it all the way.. I thought the hair is saposed to act as a guide for the pee stream?

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Do you stay awake at night thinking of these things? lmao


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahahahha.. thats what I've heard on this forum.. lol.. I didnt make it up!! lol


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmm I'm thinking posting pics in my thread doesn't really get out there. Once you post some pics and get a few replies, the pics get buried in the thread....


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ryan and DanielBMe,

You guys crack me up! eace:

It does help to leave a 1" "pee stream" to direct the flow.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't see my guys having a problem "directing the flow". I've never even thought about it. 

Hey Ryan hijacked my bogart and brando thread into a pee thread lol


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics Daniel! Brando and Bogart look so handsome.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

hmmm... stupid thing is not working,... lol


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Fun to see Bogart's daddy. I was wondering if the clipped havs actually have curlier hair, by genetics, or just look curlier after they are clipped...

Love the pics guys and the penis talk is hilarious.

Yes, I'm not afraid to use the word "penis!"


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Figures! Takes a woman to make the conversation mature...geez...red rocket, red rocket, red rocket, red rocket, red rocket, red rocket, red rocket, red rocket, red rocket, red rocket...not that I'm saying us guys are immature....


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Daniel, LOL! 

Me neither, Amy. Penis. There I wrote it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't worry Daniel, this is my first time finally going throught this thread and I enjoyed ALL of the pictures, your boys are adorable.

You guys also cracked me up, thanks I needed a good laugh today.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Penis?? whats that??

OOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... ok, got ya...


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Penis?? whats that??
> 
> OOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... ok, got ya...


Ryan, is that a quote from the wife lmao eace:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Errrrr... yeah, guess i walked right into that one.. lol

Penis just sounds so medical.. lol


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I just met a girl who lives in Guelph and has two havs. I told her about this site. So hopefully we'll get another member from ... I was going to say GTA, but I think I'll say Ontario.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Guelph eh? you guys serious? 
You have 2 havs, she has 2 havs... hmmmmmmmm

We could trun this into the Daniel thread you know.. lol

ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

lol no nothing like that lol


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Ryan, is that a quote from the wife lmao eace:


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:

so glad you two are manly enough to be a part of this forum. you rock!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay, this is starting to be a very funny thread. It's bouncing from subject to subject and you two are cracking me up. We ought to call it the Daniel and Ryan happy hour! LOL


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Okay, this is starting to be a very funny thread. It's bouncing from subject to subject and you two are cracking me up. We ought to call it the Daniel and Ryan happy hour! LOL


I agree Lisa!:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey guys, you're giving us Canucks a bad name!! Oh wait...... no, actually, you're giving GUYS one, so that's o.k....... keep at it! :biggrin1: ound: ound:

*"I found this picture of Bogart's dad Dawson so I thought I'd post it so I don't lose it."*

Aaaaaaaaahh!! I know who Dawson is. Cool. He's beautiful too. Love those latest pics of your boys, Daniel. They are gorgeous!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Just because it's Gay Pride Day this weekend in Toronto doesn't mean my guys are going lol. As of the last playdate at Ryan's I think Beamer founda a new bf.


ound: Great pictures and a really neat thread!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> I don't see my guys having a problem "directing the flow". I've never even thought about it.
> 
> Hey Ryan hijacked my bogart and brando thread into a pee thread lol


LOL and I'm laughing so hard I may pee my pants. Oh I needed a good laugh!! You guys rock


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Here's a few more pics from this weekend with a little guestound:...


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

and a few more..


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

wrestlemania...


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Daniel those pictures are awesome! Love 'em.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What adorable photos.... looks like they had LOTS of fun!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pics Daniel! I thought that was beamer for a second..lol

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I thought that was Beamer too! Great pics!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

You mean that wasn't Beamer? I could have sworn it was!

Great photos!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

that wasn't Beamer? I was sure it was Beamer. Who else would it be? but you would know Ryan.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That face and body is too slim to be Beamer. Beamer has a rounder face and fuller hair. At least I think so! lol

GREAT photos, Daniel! They look like they had a blast. Just what HAVS do best. :biggrin1:

more pics please.........


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Well here are a couple of random photos I took playing around with some settings on my camera. As you can see, Bogart loves closing his eyes every time I take his pic. I'm sure he and Brando are getting a good chuckle out of it....


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

and some more...plus a view from my condo...you can see the CN Tower straight down the middle in the first pic if you look closely


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great pictures Daniel!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lovely pictures and such a great view!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I may have to get a fisheye lens like Ryan....


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel, The lens is pretty coooooooool... Kinda tricky to use close up if you really want to get a close up, as the lens can focus from 2cm. (especially with beamer nose butting the lens) Tonika actually makes a fisheye with a slight zoom so you do not have to get right up in the action, but I think the zoom takes abit away from the fisheye effect. Sigma also make an interesting fisheye that is totally sphereical..

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Daniel, GREAT shots of your boys' lovely faces. They look so much like my Ricky. Glad you're sharing them with us. 

Wonderful view of Toronto!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Some more pics of the boys who just got groomed today. Click on the pic to see a larger version.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

and a few more


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Awww...they look great! Are they getting ready for
View attachment 17452


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

and this one is for Ryan and Beamer

First pic - Take dat you wascally wabbit!
Second pic - What falling asleep already?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

lcy_pt said:


> Awww...they look great! Are they getting ready for
> View attachment 17452


Ahh yes and no. They really needed a wash and groom so figured it was better now before the Christmas rush.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The boys look great, Daniel! They seem to have very thick hair, like Ricky has. They are very handsome...... o.k., maybe not in those last two shots.... :suspicious:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Ahh yes and no. They really needed a wash and groom so figured it was better now before the Christmas rush.


Good idea! Before daddy attends too many Xmas parties and their grooming goes to #*@%!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> They are very handsome...... o.k., maybe not in those last two shots.... :suspicious:


Is this a Canadian thing??? ound:ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The boys look great! I like the humping pic.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Grooming before their daddy spends all his money on Christmas instead of them!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

marjrc said:


> The boys look great, Daniel! They seem to have very thick hair, like Ricky has. They are very handsome...... o.k., maybe not in those last two shots.... :suspicious:


Actually there hair is not all that thick, for ex Beamer has thicker hair than both my guys. Their hair is nice, soft and silky though...hmm sounds like a commercial...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute, so when do they get a little sister? I think they need one of those little firey Canadian red heads! :canada:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Very Handsome Boys Daniel. And that last shot (aside from being so funny) also really shows off how much white ....umm Brando(?) has on him. I am sorry, I can never remember which is which... they are both such stars I get them confused. Bogie is mostly black like my Cash right? and Brando is the one humping?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They are so handsome! And I think, after looking at their pictures again, that their haircut is the one I'd like to keep Cricket in. Of course, that would require me to find a groomer who actually does what I want.

Love the humpty hump pic! :biggrin1:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Missy said:


> Very Handsome Boys Daniel. And that last shot (aside from being so funny) also really shows off how much white ....umm Brando(?) has on him. I am sorry, I can never remember which is which... they are both such stars I get them confused. Bogie is mostly black like my Cash right? and Brando is the one humping?


Bogie is the black and white one, Brando is the black one. Think of it this way, Marlon Brando was in Apocalypse Now which is based on Hearts of Darkness, Darkness = Black...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Daniel, the boys are looking great. The pictures are so cute. I love Bogart's first picture. His expression is so sweet.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cute guys. I love that tongue and happy face picture!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Very cute, so when do they get a little sister? I think they need one of those little firey Canadian red heads! :canada:


Nevermind them! I'd like a nice red head myself! :brushteeth:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those two cuties should attract women! It works with my 17 year old son when he takes the dog out, girls love little dogs!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I think 17 yr old girls is a little young for me....now 18yr olds..now that's a different story....


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> I think 17 yr old girls is a little young for me....now 18yr olds..now that's a different story....


 *Unless your under 20 yourself take it from a mom of young lady -- :nono::brick::fish: Just teasing you a little.*:becky:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL! Very true Katrina. Stay away from anything that could cause you to commit a felony.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pat, you might be on to something!! Seems like these Cdn. Havs have only one thing on their minds. Guess it's to keep themselves warm in our great, white land of ice. :biggrin1: ound:

I could never remember who was who either, Daniel. BUT I finally figured a way. Brando was an Italian mobster, and we know they often wear all black, so he's the black Hav. :biggrin1: 

I would have sworn their hair was thick and plentiful like Ricky's, because of the way they look when cut. Ricky's lost a lot of his silkiness, much to my chagrin. He's plastered with white hairs and is very much salt and pepper now, though it doesn't show up in pictures. His silky head, though, remains soft as ever and I just love it. Ricky has enough hair to create another Hav!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Bogart and Brando look great. All ready for the holidays.


----------

